# pellet basket for wood stove?



## stillersnut (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a wood insert and would like to burn pellets this season.  Any thoughts on the wood pellet baskets?  How efficient and how long of a burn time do they have?


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 17, 2009)

I think most will agree, they are not worth it. Sorry I have no details as to efficiency other than to say...inefficient, and I imagine burn times are relative to how many pellets and how much draft you can get.


----------



## Clay H (Sep 17, 2009)

I have never heard of this...what is it?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 17, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> I have never heard of this...what is it?


no good


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 17, 2009)

stillersnut said:
			
		

> I have a wood insert and would like to burn pellets this season.  Any thoughts on the wood pellet baskets?  How efficient and how long of a burn time do they have?



Everyone seems to agree they don't work. However, I haven't seen a post from anyone that has TRIED one. On the other hand, there aren't thousands of admirers of the units on here swearing how good they are. I've gotten suckered into a few things over the years that looked great on TV. Ya pays yer money and ya takes yer chances.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Sep 17, 2009)

I used a product called the Pelleteer last year in my Jotul wood stove and had good sucess with It. I would come home at 5:00 P.M. and load the basket with about 10 lbs. of pellets (Full to the top of the basket. I would then lite the pellets with my Propane torch and clost the door and leave the vent wide open till all of the pellets on the top were burning. I would then close the vent 1/4 of the way and let it go at that. My house would stay warn till about 10: P.M. when I would have ashes left and we would be going to bed soon/ In my opinion It worked well. I liked the convenience of the wood Pellets so much that This summer I bought a real pellet stove.
Jim


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 19, 2009)

we once carried a product called a Prometheus basket....basically a stainless steel basket on legs....didnt work woth a damn, ended up giving them away!


----------



## spirilis (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha, on this note, anyone have an old pellet basket they'd like to give away?  I'd gladly take one off your hands for just the shipping cost... Just want to experiment with one


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry I gave mine to my son. He bought a new house (Large) and It has a fireplace. With all of the expenses he has I am sure he will use It till he can get I pellet Stove.
Jim


----------

